# Eating Shrooms On Back-to-Back Nights



## RedGoblin (Sep 8, 2007)

Only ate half of what you need to eat to trip balls last night, basically so my friend who came up a few hours to trip could have a good time. It wasn't a strong experience at all, in fact, I only felt the physical characteristics (felt kinda drunk), and colors were amplified. However, MY big trip with some other friends was planned all along for tonight. Is it cool for me to double my dosage and eat them again tonight? For the record, I have experience with hallucinogenics, and we have a great setting, so there are no potential problems for a bad trip.


----------



## relentlessfight (Sep 8, 2007)

Your tolerance for shrooms increases a lot when you eat them. I ate half an 8th one time and did them the next night and had to eat almost double that to achieve the effects of the half 8th. Just eat a little at a time and be patient, that way you wont eat too many to handle. Hope that helps


----------



## bluewizard (Sep 12, 2007)

My advice with shrooms is to only buy for immediate consumption at any given time because they lose potency over time. Try and spread trips apart with two weeks in between to make sure all the substance has left your system. However, it is water soluble so the more fluids you put through you the sooner you can trip again.


----------



## LegalizePhx (Sep 17, 2007)

Yeah tripping two nights in a row is hard.

Basically from my experience, and i do have a lot of experience, is that once you peak out tripping you will not be able to peak out for at least another week.


For instance i've eaten shrooms at around noonish one day. Fucking around tripping by myself, Then friends came over around 8pm and girlfriend came home from work. So i ate more, the buzz on the second dose is really mild, no peaking, lasts a while, but is real mellow.


To achieve peaking hallucinations again you'll have to wait. You can still eat the shrooms it wont kill you but you won't have that great of a time. I've tried doing it days in a row and it just has never worked for my body. Need some PHX SHROOMIES!

Just my experience


----------



## SuperDaveJr712 (Sep 19, 2007)

^^^
He's right, it'll be a more mellow, strong buzz.


----------



## Taipan (Sep 21, 2007)

I had the most amazing dream last night there was a huge hill facing south covered in grass and there was hundreds of mushrooms like Libertycaps. but then i woke up


----------



## moezers (Sep 21, 2007)

the mush grows in shit pretty much right? and looks like a fat mans penis.. no wonder it spits out crazy tripz/dreams

og for life


----------



## SuperDaveJr712 (Sep 22, 2007)

generally in the wild they'll grow on shit. They just need some kind of protein source to grow from. The best shrooms are gonna be grown by someone inside out of a substrate.


----------



## tflr15 (Sep 22, 2007)

when i took shrooms i didnt eat that many, but i drank a ton of oj and it made the trip like twice wat it should of. Drink orange juice, its the best way to get more for your money.


----------



## moezers (Sep 22, 2007)

tflr15 said:


> when i took shrooms i didnt eat that many, but i drank a ton of oj and it made the trip like twice wat it should of. Drink orange juice, its the best way to get more for your money.



Is that a joke? Im no pro but i heard OJ if anything kills the trip and helps you get back on the ground

Ive heard this many times, just curious


----------



## SuperDaveJr712 (Sep 22, 2007)

If OJ increases the drug, it's only mental.
It's def. a good idea though, gotta like, increase your Vitamin C intake 10 times. It'll make you feel a lot better when your done.


----------



## Ethnobotanist (Sep 27, 2007)

tflr15 said:


> when i took shrooms i didnt eat that many, but i drank a ton of oj and it made the trip like twice wat it should of. Drink orange juice, its the best way to get more for your money.


This is what we call "placebo".

The OJ myth has more or less been debunked in the last ten years.

~Ethno.


----------



## hangshai (Aug 6, 2008)

Yeah, I think the OJ thing is a fake as well. The way I know extasy works (which is a different drug, but, maybe it operates on the same principle), is, well, a drug like Heroin introduces endorphins into your system, for example, whereas a drug like Extasy (sp?) actually works with what you have. It releases the endorphins you have stored in your brain, although all at once. Now, I havent researched this myself, but it sounded good when I heard it, so, it seems like it makes sense, but, its because of this reason drugs like E lose potency when you double-up the next night. Its not really the drug by itself thats getting you high, its the way the drug interacts with your body, as well. So, basically, its BETTER to wait a little while, so your body can stock up on endorphins, etc, to be released when taking said hallucinagins. Hope I didint just confuse the hell out of you.. Hehe. Im not saying it wont work, cause you will trip again the next day, its just, thats why you notice such a difference between the 1st one and the 2nd, the 2nd being much less potent.


----------



## nashbar (Aug 6, 2008)

bluewizard said:


> My advice with shrooms is to only buy for immediate consumption at any given time because they lose potency over time.


not true... dry mushrooms are fully potent for years... i know...


----------



## nashbar (Aug 6, 2008)

SuperDaveJr712 said:


> They just need some kind of protein source to grow from.


not true, they metabolize sugars



SuperDaveJr712 said:


> The best shrooms are gonna be grown by someone inside out of a substrate.


not true, outdoor shrooms are more potent, given the same substrate.


----------

